# Trivia 6/1



## luckytrim (Jun 1, 2018)

trivia 6/1
DID YOU KNOW...
The life span of giant pandas in the wild is approximately 20  years. Captive
pandas may live to be 25-30 years old.



1.What's the name of the title character in "The Barber of  Seville"?
2. The Stasi were the notorious Secret Police of which  country?
  a.- Soviet Union
  b. - East Germany
  c. - Czechoslovakia
  d. - Hungary
3. Where did the Athletics play baseball before moving to  Oakland in 1968 ?
(Bonus; ...and where did they play before that   ??)
4. We're virtually surrounded nowadays with CCTVs. What author  originally
envisioned this happening?
  a. - Isaac Asimov
  b. - Jules Verne
  c. - H.G. Wells
  d. - George Orwell
5. American Eric Heiden won five Gold Medals 1980 in what  sport?
6. Which of these is NOT one of the famous Baldwin  brothers?
  a. -James Baldwin
  b. - Stephen Baldwin
  c. Alec Baldwin
  d. - William Baldwin
7. King Farouk I was the last ruling king of which  country?
  a. - Jordan
  b. - Iraq
  c. - Iran
  d. - Egypt
8. In The 1975 song "Convoy" , What was the handle of the  truck driver 
leading the convoy in the song?
  a. - Cotton Mouth
  b. - Rubber Duck
  c. - Pig Pen
  d. - Cledus

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A Sperm whale can dive to a maximum depth of a mile in search  of it's
prey, mainly squid
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Figaro
2. - b
3. Kansas City (Philadelphia)
4. - d
5. Speed Skating
6. - a
7.  - d
8.  - b

CRAP !!
Sperm whales can dive as deep as 2,250 meters (7,382 ft)  into  the water,
and their bodies have unique physiological adaptations to  allow them to
survive the intense cold and crushing pressure of these dives.  They can
limit circulation to the brain and other organs, slow the  heart to 10 beats
per minute to conserve oxygen, and collapse the lungs and rib  cage to
withstand pressure.
The Sperm whale is second only to the Cuvier's beaked whale,  reported to
dive as deep as 2,992
meters (9,816 feet).


----------

